

Should We Use Progressive JPEGs for Retina Displays? - vgnet
http://duncandavidson.com/blog/2012/03/retina_web_thoughts

======
dschleef
A simpler explanation would be that baseline JPEG is decoded in hardware that
has a maximum width of 2048 or 4096, and progressive JPEG triggers a software
fallback. Easy for Apple to fix, just add a check for widths larger than the
hardware can handle.

------
brigade
_The disadvantage is that each scan takes about the same amount of computation
to display as a whole baseline JPEG file would._

This is only true if you're actually displaying each and every refinement
level. If you only display the final image, progressive and baseline JPEG have
about the same computational complexity. Progressive is still slower because
of less efficient cache access patterns, however.

------
0x0
It really sounds like a huge blunder that the retina iPad still has those
artificial webkit resource limits, preventing display of fullscreen jpegs in
the native resolution.

~~~
thejake
A huge blunder or a yet-to-be tweaked nuance of the Webkit engine? Seems to me
that a huge blunder would entail a very difficult to address issue. I'll chalk
this up as a minor blunder.

~~~
protomyth
It really seems like one of those after release patch items. Something that OS
X would have in a 0.0.1 update. It is iPad 3 generation specific and they
didn't do a specific release update this time so that might make it a patch
item.

